# [SOLVED] New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello there

My PSU started grinding last week which it only usually did when it was very cold. The grinding was accompanied by an inability to boot windows properly, it would hang on loading. 

So I bought a new one and put it in yesterday, everything seemed fine but I noticed something strange with the fans. Usually when I'm playing games or using heavy going programs, the fans speed up and become louder, especially the CPU fan which usually gets quite loud. However after some experimenting today, I find that my fans, or at least the CPU fan, do not speed up to regulate temperatures. The result is that the CPU gets quite hot when playing games or using these heavy programs, and the fans fail to speed with the heat. 

I have double checked everything is connected properly, currently only one large fan on my case is plugged into the PSU, all the others are plugged into the Mobo. I've tried speedfan to tweak the speeds but I can't get them to speed up like they used to. I enabled 'Software Controlled' in speedfan and noticed some speedup, but not like it used to. 

I have checked BIOS, and tried turning on 'Q-fan function' for both the CPU and chassis, and setting them to performance rather than silent. Doing this seemed to make them even quieter, and I didn't notice much change in the speeds. I have now disabled those options and it sounds like it used to when idle, but I am still getting no speed up as components heat up under stress.

Is it possible during the PSU switch over that something changed in BIOS?

If anyone could offer some help I would greatly appreciate it

Thank you

New PSU:

Corsair CX600

Other specs:

Win 7 64bit 
AMD PhenomIIx6 1055T
16gb RAM
ATI Radeon HD5800


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

Your new PSU isn't really better quality. Stay away from Corsair PSUs. Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only for top quality.

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

"Possibly" the new PSU is supplying sufficient power resulting in less heat buildup resulting in lower fan RPM's?
Monitor the temps with HWMonitor while gaming. Instructions for use are on the site: HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
While not the best quality, the CX600 should be OK.


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

Thank you for the replies, the new PC might not be best quality out there but it was within my budget, and anything is better than the grinding unbranded thing I had in there before. 

Here is HWMonitor's reading when idle










This is after playing a game for an hour










And this is after using my heavy going programs










The third screenshot I also used a hair dryer in the room which usually gets it whirring even when idle, that knocked it up about 1000rpm. 

So what I can see is that the CPU fan is speeding up, I could hear it, but it didn't sound like the jet engine it used to. 

Has this shed any light on this issue? if it is an issue at all, it just seems odd to me that it doesn't get as loud so quick like it used to.

Thanks much


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

You used an hair dryer on the CPU fan??

Are you using the stock cooler?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

some power supplies have fans that only speed up when they need to. Not sure on the corsair series you have but the TX and HX series have this method.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

Temps & Voltages look good. I'm going with the new PSU as bring the reason/cure.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You used an hair dryer on the CPU fan??


I assume the OP used the hair dryer to ad heat to the CPU to see if the CPU fan would increase in RPM's.

@ greenbrucelee- I believe the OP was referring to the CPU, and possibly other fans, increasing in RPM before the new PSU was installed. I don't use any of those lower quality PSU's either but I "believe" their fans run all the time.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

oh ok, thought he meant psu fan.


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

Sorry I should of been clear on the usage of the hair dryer! I was using it for its intended use, which just happened to work as a little test with regards to heat, its a small room and doesn't take much to increase the temperatures in here. 

Masterchiefxx17, I am using the stock fan, It might be a good idea for me to invest in a more effective one. 

Tyree, so do you think this 'issue' is actually a good thing brought about by the new PSU? The new one is certainly higher quality than my previous, which was some crummy thing I paid £30 for 3 years ago new. I've continued to play games and work my programs and it hasn't got as hot as you see in those images, which I am fairly comfortable with, winter is setting in after all so I'm safe for now!

Thank you again for the help and reassurance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

I'm still with the new PSU being the resolution.
The Corsair is not top quality but probably much better than any £30 unit.
You're welcome for any assistance we have provided and best of luck.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New PSU, fans not speeding up to regulate temperatures*

Let us know if any issues return.


----------

